
Sheryl Sandberg is Wrong: Silicon Valley Wants MBAs - esparantogod
http://tapwage.com/cheatsheets/2015/12/21/is-sheryl-sandberg-right-on-the-limited-value-of-an-mba-in-tech
======
escobar
I clicked this mainly because I had skimmed the other piece from Sandberg
saying that FB didn't need the MBA to be seriously considered.

This article (title included) appears to primarily be "clickbait." I didn't
find any part of the piece particularly insightful. There are links
advertising their own services/pages to help people with MBAs trying to get
jobs, which leads me to believe this was primarily done for traffic

~~~
payne92
I'm wondering if "clickbait" should be a first-class content flagging option.
It's subjective, of course. Clickbait is not quite fraud...but I do feel like
people are attempting to steal my attention.

------
paddywack12
I feel like this is sponsored content, where the company is sponsoring itself.
It just happens to have a more clickbait-y headline. As shown on this season
of South Park...ads are evolving.

~~~
morgante
This is "content marketing" at its finest. No third party involved.

